# SHENZHEN | UBTECH Headquarters | 212m | 696ft | 43 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Located in Nanshan district in the Liuxiandong Headquarters Base, design by bKL Architecture.



































































































UBTECH Headquarters Shenzhen - bKL Architecture


The design of the UBTECH Headquarters is rooted in the harmonious integration of technology and nature. Within the building’s 210-meter height is contained an innovative display of structure, mass, and vastly expansive sky gardens. The grand and expressive gardens allow for all floors of the...




bklarchitecture.com









提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





from 26/12/20, posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

from 16/01/21, posted on Gaoloumi by HNCRS


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-25 by 摩天圳


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's a xigua video screenshot update of the UBTECH Tower. Look carefully in between the yellow cranes of surrounding under construction concrete buildings and one can see the current progress in the erection of this building's steel structure.


https://www.ixigua.com/7085990641280221704?logTag=347b772e1b4a8d3a3280


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-08 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

10/06/22 by HNCRS


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

The architecture firm behind this UBTECH Headquarters project, Chicago-based bKL Architecture, has just in the last few days posted a recently taken quality photo on their website as well as their Facebook and Instagram feeds of the latest construction progress on this tower.
It's looking good.









UBTECH Headquarters Shenzhen - bKL Architecture


The design of the UBTECH Headquarters is rooted in the harmonious integration of technology and nature. Within the building’s 210-meter height is contained an innovative display of structure, mass, and vastly expansive sky gardens. The grand and expressive gardens allow for all floors of the...




bklarchitecture.com






https://bklarchitecture.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/UBTECH-const-03-3.jpg










bKL Architecture


Construction is underway on the UBTECH Headquarters in Shenzhen! Once complete, this tower will set a new precedent for office-integrated green space and urban sustainability. Stay tuned for updates...




www.facebook.com









bKL Architecture (@bklarchitecture) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous trussed building


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳 
Source: see watermark


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

10/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

more trusses rising


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-26 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

29/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

The architecture firm behind this tower, bKL Architecture has just posted on their website and social media their their most recent photos of construction progress. 








UBTECH Headquarters Shenzhen - bKL Architecture


The design of the UBTECH Headquarters is rooted in the harmonious integration of technology and nature. Within the building’s 210-meter height is contained an innovative display of structure, mass, and vastly expansive sky gardens. The grand and expressive gardens allow for all floors of the...




bklarchitecture.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/01/23 by 摩天圳


----------

